# I need help!!!!!



## Ciaranokane83 (5 September 2016)

I've just recently taken a share setup with a beautiful TB gelding, ex racehorse, I've done it for a few weeks now (one day a week) - he's mature (20 yrs) I thought he'd be a good confidence builder
He's Lovely in the stable, very affectionate 
But when I ride him, he won't go forward - at all - plants himself and won't respond to leg aids, voice, or whip (and I'm refusing to beat him) to back up leg aids
In the field, he will allow the head collar on, but won't be coaxed forward, I spent an hour trying to walk him in today, but he just refused, when I went back later to try again, this time he took the apple from my hand, spun around and kicked out
I've seen him go well for his owner, so I know he can do it
I'm feeling very intimidated by him right now
I've no idea on how to start resolving what's affecting him - please help!


----------



## Ernest Doodles (5 September 2016)

Silly question but, have you discussed this with the owner?  Maybe ask them to spend some time watching how you go about handling him and riding him, without them interfering.  

Don't be afraid to point these issues out with the owner because, they will be able to help you overcome these teething problems much quicker.  

There is no shame in admitting you've got some problems.  The owner will be able to guide you through sorting them out.

Good luck.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 September 2016)

My sharer has just been through this with mine. Hes foot perfect for everyone else but he sussed her out in seconds. Once he had got away with it once he just carried on. What he actually needed was a big bottom smacking the first time he chanced his arm and it would never have been an issue. However I have now spent time with her getting her to be more confident and more "in charge" of the situation and things have settled down again. Sometimes you just need an owners input to show you how best to handle the situation


----------



## paddy555 (6 September 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			My sharer has just been through this with mine. Hes foot perfect for everyone else but he sussed her out in seconds. Once he had got away with it once he just carried on. What he actually needed was a big bottom smacking the first time he chanced his arm and it would never have been an issue. However I have now spent time with her getting her to be more confident and more "in charge" of the situation and things have settled down again. Sometimes you just need an owners input to show you how best to handle the situation 

Click to expand...

I agree with this. Just a case of getting through who is in charge. If you try to lead him in and he won't then get him moving. Circle  him, he will have to move that way. Back him up. If necessary back him to where you want to go. I am sure he is very bright and will then soon learn you mean business. Same thing goes for riding. Not moving isn't an option. Tight circles, back up do anything to keep him moving. 
I'm afraid that if I couldn't get a horse moving the first time I tried to bring him in he wouldn't get an apple when I tried again! 
If you are giving treats cut them out. 

You say you are getting intimidated. He is simply picking this up and taking up his place as the leader in your little herd of 2. 
Change the focus. March up to him,  you are in charge and he is bliddy well going to move and quickly.


----------



## Zero00000 (6 September 2016)

My old girl is the same,
Far too smart for her own good and works people out very quickly!

Be firm, calm oh and wear a hat


----------



## texel (15 October 2016)

It is a question of familiarity  - you are new to him, your scent, mannerisms, adrenalin  etc.   he just isn't sure about you and isn't quite sure what your cues and signals mean and what you want him to do.   

Speaking from experience with sharers, the owner should be around to  help you and the horse adjust to each other.  We can say the horse is being awkward and testing us but to be fair he is probably so used to his owner's cues he does not recognise your   yet and if you are anxious yourself he will pick up on this.   Having said that some horses seem not to worry when a new human arrives on the scene and others do. 

As suggested don't give any treats and any horse that plants can be persuaded to move by controlling his head - where the head goes the feet follow.   Try basic groundwork so you can bond with him.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ernest Doodles (15 October 2016)

Great response texel


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2016)

Take a schooling whip and swish it behind him, the noise often gets them moving.


----------



## soulfull (16 October 2016)

Speak to the owner. Honestly I would be very cross if my sharer had not told me straight away.


----------

